# today was nice out .



## sinz (Sep 3, 2012)

heres some pictures of todays ride. first time out in 2 months  

was a nice day out so we went out around .


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Nice looks fun! Where ya at? Looks about the same amount of snow as I have.


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

nice still looks to cold


----------



## sinz (Sep 3, 2012)

it was -5 out today . hoping for more snow .. 

silverbacks CANNOT climb frozen hills lol .


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Awesome pics!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice I love ripping around the snow but hate to see when the snow melts in my yard from theses outlaw2s lol.


----------

